# Which food do u use??



## ashley_danielle20 (Jun 18, 2009)

So Im sure this has been posted somewhere b4 but i couldnt find it right off hand so here goes...

Ive had K.O. on Eukanuba Pup since he was born and Lito on Euk Adult... Recently I switched them 2 Science diet Lamb and Rice.. K.O.'s on the pup kind of course.... Anyways I really like it, their coats look amazing and the shedding has slowed dramatically.... And oddly enough they dont seem 2 fart as much... lol!! And both dogs eat the crap out of it!!!! Im just curious what everyone else uses and if anyone has any comments on science diet..... THANKS!!!!!

~Ash


----------



## Sadie's Dad (Jul 9, 2009)

We use Nutro Max Puppy food and then we will be going to Nutro max dog food. Sadie just loves the chix


----------



## beccapottersays (Apr 21, 2009)

Sadie's Dad said:


> We use Nutro Max Puppy food and then we will be going to Nutro max dog food. Sadie just loves the chix


ditto, thats what we use for rocky, and vegas. we were on science diet puppy but we switched them to nutro, not for any particular reason, but since we have switched, we've noticed major positive changes in them.


----------



## FloorCandy (Feb 19, 2009)

I use Taste of the Wild Pacific Stream formula. It works great for my guys, healthy fur, no allergies, good solid poops. From everything I have heard Science Diet is a pretty low quality food. Vets push it because they get money and prizes and stuff from selling a lot of it.


----------



## ashley_danielle20 (Jun 18, 2009)

FloorCandy said:


> I use Taste of the Wild Pacific Stream formula. It works great for my guys, healthy fur, no allergies, good solid poops. From everything I have heard Science Diet is a pretty low quality food. Vets push it because they get money and prizes and stuff from selling a lot of it.


Hmmm I didnt kno that... Ive notice a good change in both of them lately.... But I have heard alot about Nutro lately....


----------



## 9361 (Jun 25, 2009)

FloorCandy said:


> I use Taste of the Wild Pacific Stream formula. It works great for my guys, healthy fur, no allergies, good solid poops. From everything I have heard Science Diet is a pretty low quality food. Vets push it because they get money and prizes and stuff from selling a lot of it.


That is exactly right. My vet had never heard of TOTW! Vets always recommend science diet. You are over paying.

Dog Food Reviews - Science Diet Nature's Best Puppy Original (Archived) - Powered by ReviewPost

Understanding ingredients

The Dog Food Project - Ingredients to avoid

Reading ingredients on dog foods and what they mean

Understanding dog food label

Corn, by products and grain in dog food
7 Dog Food Ingredients that could be Hurting Your Dog!

Corn is not digested well in dogs and the first ingredient in science diet is whole ground corn, chicken by products which include whatevers left over after the meat, ground bone, beaks, feet. soybean meal, no good.

Now compare the price to pay for science diet to Purina Dog chow and compare the ingredients

Dog Food Reviews - Purina Dog Chow - Powered by ReviewPost

Good luck! Research some 4 to 6 star dog foods on dogfood analysis. And do some research! Good luck!


----------



## Carriana (May 13, 2008)

You shouldn't just buy a dog food because the commercial or the packaging says "good wholesome ingredients". We should all be aware of what "good ingredients" truly means and what our dogs need to be healthy and happy. Just because you pay more for a food from a chain pet store (Eukanueba, Iams, Science Diet) does NOT mean that is is a better or higher quality food. A lot of times you are just paying for fancy packaging and clever but deceitful marketing. 

By-products, low quality grains (corn, wheat) and any unnamed "meat product" should be massive red flags IMO.


----------



## KB24MVP (Mar 2, 2009)

I Use Dick Van Patten Lamb&Rice Allegry formula. Its for Pups through Adults. Coat looks good and no farts.. its pretty good food. and not to expensive


----------



## 9361 (Jun 25, 2009)

Thats why I Love TOTW all stages! I can feed my pup and adult the same food! Saves money! A 5 lb bag lasted them both a week!


----------



## Proud Marine Dad (Apr 1, 2009)

I am sold on Innova. Tasha is on the low-fat version right now but I may switch back to regular Innova pretty soon as she is getting closer to her ideal weight (66.6) last week and am shooting for about 62 lbs.

Since grain in dog food was mentioned, I am curious as to how they can make a dry kibble and make it stay together without any grains? Aren't the grains like rice a binder to hold it together? Are there truely completely grain free foods and if so how are they better?


----------



## razors_edge (Jun 2, 2009)

whats TOTW stand for


----------



## Proud Marine Dad (Apr 1, 2009)

razors_edge said:


> whats TOTW stand for


TOTW = Taste Of The Wild. A brand of food.


----------



## razors_edge (Jun 2, 2009)

oooooh ok............thanks man


----------



## jsgixxer (Mar 9, 2009)

taste of the wild high prairie


----------



## ashley_danielle20 (Jun 18, 2009)

Im from a smaller town and dont have a huge option as far as dog food suppliers.... we have the basics from ol roy - science diet.... i looked for that taste of the wild and no where n town has it... but i have seen that nutro at 2 places n town... any comments on that???


----------



## StaffyDaddy (Mar 28, 2009)

Proud Marine Dad said:


> I am sold on Innova. Tasha is on the low-fat version right now but I may switch back to regular Innova pretty soon as she is getting closer to her ideal weight (66.6) last week and am shooting for about 62 lbs.
> 
> Since grain in dog food was mentioned, I am curious as to how they can make a dry kibble and make it stay together without any grains? Aren't the grains like rice a binder to hold it together? Are there truely completely grain free foods and if so how are they better?


Lol... I'm not trying to sound like a broken record buddy, but I don't think you believed me first time I told you. Most of the grain free foods actually contain some amounts of potatoes, and they all contain omega rich oils, so that is enough to hold the kibble in place. Potatoes ARE a form of carbs, but they are not a grain. The energy your dog needs will come from the meats, the starch in potatoes, and the fruits it has in it. That is all. Grains really do just fill your dogs stomach up with filler, and does NOTHING for our dogs.


----------



## Proud Marine Dad (Apr 1, 2009)

StaffyDaddy said:


> Lol... I'm not trying to sound like a broken record buddy, but I don't think you believed me first time I told you. Most of the grain free foods actually contain some amounts of potatoes, and they all contain omega rich oils, so that is enough to hold the kibble in place. Potatoes ARE a form of carbs, but they are not a grain. The energy your dog needs will come from the meats, the starch in potatoes, and the fruits it has in it. That is all. Grains really do just fill your dogs stomach up with filler, and does NOTHING for our dogs.


The link that "shes got heart" posted entitled, "7 Food ingredients that could be hurting your dog" says, and I quote:



> When making an informed decision, you must know which ingredients are better than others. When you look at the dog food label, the following are the kinds of ingredients that you are looking for:
> 
> - Human Grade Ingredients Chicken meal
> 
> ...


Rice is listed before potatoes, why is that? It is a better starch nutritionally speaking I believe.


----------



## gxkon (Jul 13, 2009)

ashley_danielle20 said:


> Im from a smaller town and dont have a huge option as far as dog food suppliers.... we have the basics from ol roy - science diet.... i looked for that taste of the wild and no where n town has it... but i have seen that nutro at 2 places n town... any comments on that???


got to a farm and feed store they carry all the good brands of dog food


----------



## xx69felicax (Apr 7, 2009)

We just recently switched them to Nutro Ultra puppy. What do you guys think about that food?


----------



## DOMN8R (Jul 18, 2009)

*We recently switch to Purina One, made with Salmon and we are extremelt pleased with the improvement. *

Ingredients: *Salmon (natural source of glucosamine), brewers rice, pearled barley, oat meal, corn gluten meal, animal fat preserved with mixed-tocopherols (form of Vitamin E), fish meal (natural source of glucosamine), salmon meal (source of salmon oil), animal digest, calcium phosphate, salt, potassium chloride, calcium carbonate, Vitamin E supplement, choline chloride, L-Lysine monohydrochloride, zinc sulfate, ferrous sulfate, manganese sulfate, niacin, Vitamin A supplement, calcium pantothenate, thiamine mononitrate, copper sulfate, riboflavin supplement, Vitamin B-12 supplement, pyridoxine hydrochloride, garlic oil, folic acid, Vitamin D-3 supplement, calcium iodate, biotin, menadione sodium bisulfite complex (source of Vitamin K activity), sodium selenite. *


----------



## Proud Marine Dad (Apr 1, 2009)

DOMN8R said:


> *We recently switch to Purina One, made with Salmon and we are extremelt pleased with the improvement. *
> 
> Ingredients: *Salmon (natural source of glucosamine), brewers rice, pearled barley, oat meal, corn gluten meal, animal fat preserved with mixed-tocopherols (form of Vitamin E), fish meal (natural source of glucosamine), salmon meal (source of salmon oil), animal digest, calcium phosphate, salt, potassium chloride, calcium carbonate, Vitamin E supplement, choline chloride, L-Lysine monohydrochloride, zinc sulfate, ferrous sulfate, manganese sulfate, niacin, Vitamin A supplement, calcium pantothenate, thiamine mononitrate, copper sulfate, riboflavin supplement, Vitamin B-12 supplement, pyridoxine hydrochloride, garlic oil, folic acid, Vitamin D-3 supplement, calcium iodate, biotin, menadione sodium bisulfite complex (source of Vitamin K activity), sodium selenite. *


Not very good ingredients overall  Corn gluten is horrible and only one of the first 6 ingredients is meat. Also, the list of ingredients is by volume so that food has more corn gluten than fish meal or salmon meal. Can you afford something better such as Chicken Soup for the Dog Lover's Soul or similar?


----------



## Proud Marine Dad (Apr 1, 2009)

xx69felicax said:


> We just recently switched them to Nutro Ultra puppy. What do you guys think about that food?


It's not bad since it is rated at 4 stars out of 6, if you are talking about the Nutro Ultra Holistic Puppy kibble?


----------



## StaffyDaddy (Mar 28, 2009)

Proud Marine Dad said:


> Not very good ingredients overall  Corn gluten is horrible and only one of the first 6 ingredients is meat. Also, the list of ingredients is by volume so that food has more corn gluten than fish meal or salmon meal. Can you afford something better such as Chicken Soup for the Dog Lover's Soul or similar?


corn gluten sparks a lot of allergies in our dogs and is something that can't even be processed. its primary use is to give your dog the sensation that it's full, pass the corn and be hungry again much sooner. Youll spend almost the same amount going out to buy more of the lower quality kibble then if you just stuck to a quality kibble. Try and pick something with at least a 4 star food..

Dog Food Analysis - Reviews of kibble


----------



## StaffyDaddy (Mar 28, 2009)

Look at it this way. Lower quality corn based products....

Would be like feeding your dogs cap'n crunch and mcnuggets every day...


----------



## jeep lex (Jan 29, 2009)

i alternate wellness core turkey&chicken and wellness core ocean i can switch flavors without any loose stool and she thrives on the food its the best kibble ive used so far if u want a quality dog feed them quality food


----------



## Carriana (May 13, 2008)

DOMN8R said:


> *We recently switch to Purina One, made with Salmon and we are extremelt pleased with the improvement. *
> 
> Ingredients: *Salmon (natural source of glucosamine), brewers rice, pearled barley, oat meal, corn gluten meal, animal fat preserved with mixed-tocopherols (form of Vitamin E), fish meal (natural source of glucosamine), salmon meal (source of salmon oil), animal digest, calcium phosphate, salt, potassium chloride, calcium carbonate, Vitamin E supplement, choline chloride, L-Lysine monohydrochloride, zinc sulfate, ferrous sulfate, manganese sulfate, niacin, Vitamin A supplement, calcium pantothenate, thiamine mononitrate, copper sulfate, riboflavin supplement, Vitamin B-12 supplement, pyridoxine hydrochloride, garlic oil, folic acid, Vitamin D-3 supplement, calcium iodate, biotin, menadione sodium bisulfite complex (source of Vitamin K activity), sodium selenite. *


I've read that when they do not identify the type of animal and just generalize it with phrases such as "animal fat" or "meat by-product" you may very possibly be feeding your pets downed (downed=sick/dying/diseased)horses, cattle, and even our beloved pets who've been euthanized and "disposed of" by the local vet.


----------



## DOMN8R (Jul 18, 2009)

*Yeah, but if it aint broke dont fix it. They are doing awesome on it and have had absolutely no troubles at all. They where on a "high grade" diet before and didnt do so well on it. 
I believe it all depends on the individual dog and what their individual bodies need. What works for one wont work for all. *


----------



## Proud Marine Dad (Apr 1, 2009)

StaffyDaddy said:


> corn gluten sparks a lot of allergies in our dogs and is something that can't even be processed. its primary use is to give your dog the sensation that it's full, pass the corn and be hungry again much sooner. Youll spend almost the same amount going out to buy more of the lower quality kibble then if you just stuck to a quality kibble. Try and pick something with at least a 4 star food..
> 
> Dog Food Analysis - Reviews of kibble


:goodpost:


----------



## Proud Marine Dad (Apr 1, 2009)

StaffyDaddy said:


> Look at it this way. Lower quality corn based products....
> 
> Would be like feeding your dogs cap'n crunch and mcnuggets every day...


Not McNuggets as that would be fat calories. :rofl:


----------



## Proud Marine Dad (Apr 1, 2009)

DOMN8R said:


> *Yeah, but if it aint broke dont fix it. They are doing awesome on it and have had absolutely no troubles at all. They where on a "high grade" diet before and didnt do so well on it.
> I believe it all depends on the individual dog and what their individual bodies need. What works for one wont work for all. *


Do what you want but I think you are wrong and no, it does not "depends on the individual dog and what their individual bodies need." 
All dogs need pretty much the same diet because they are biologically the same, but yes they can survive on things that are bad for them regardless although I would rather they have a better quality of life. My sister-in-law has three purebred Australian Cattle Dogs and she feeds them that Ol' Roy crap and says they do fine as well. Using that logic, I know people that eat McDonald's everyday as well and they are doing great. :hammer:


----------



## 9361 (Jun 25, 2009)

If it weren't for the internet I would have never learned about dog food! I always fed my dogs Purina Dog Chow, I thought it was one of the best and that "Iams" and Science Diet were like the best foods you could feed. Helena was initially on Purina One when I got her, we slowly went up the scale to Chicken Soup, to Premium Edge, to Innova, to EVO and now Taste of the wild pacific stream. She has done the best on the last 3 mentioned but I figured out EVO wasn't good for a non working dog.


----------



## DOMN8R (Jul 18, 2009)

*How does it make their quality of life any differant? They are happy and healthy and they look great. How does the type of food they eat rank their quality of life??

I had them on Innova EVO and it had way too much protein in it and it didnt agree at all. We also have tried Royal Canin and some other "high quality" feeds and none of them worked. 
I have OFA, PennHip, cardio, joint, bloodwork (organ function), etc.. and all the results say that the "crappy" food I feed them is just fine.

Rate your dogs food on the result yo get from your dog, not someone elses opinion...*


----------



## Proud Marine Dad (Apr 1, 2009)

DOMN8R said:


> *How does it make their quality of life any differant? They are happy and healthy and they look great. How does the type of food they eat rank their quality of life??
> 
> *


*

I am not even going to try and explain as you have your mind made up. Good luck.
Maybe you can try Gravy Train and save even more money?




I had them on Innova EVO and it had way too much protein in it

Click to expand...

Too much protein? Explain? For your information protein is the easiest of the three food groups for the body to utilize so how is it too much? You went from high protein to very little protein and they are doing great? Maybe your dogs are not carnivores and are in fact vegans? *


----------



## DOMN8R (Jul 18, 2009)

*The really high protein gave them the runny sh*ts for a month. Not every dogs system is the same, may be i should have refraised that so it was easier to understand. Their systems are not all the same, what works for one does not work for all.
You still havent answered this question... according to OFA, PennHip and bloodwork, they are extremely healthy. So how is their food sooooo bad for them?? *


----------



## 9361 (Jun 25, 2009)

A non working dog really doesn't need to be eating EVO.


----------



## DOMN8R (Jul 18, 2009)

*Its not about saving money. I have plenty to spend on them, enough to have them health tested. 
Again, its not about money, I am seeing better results with what they are currently on.*


----------



## Carriana (May 13, 2008)

I chose the higher quality feed because my youngest dog has sensativities to grains, I believe mainly corn. After months of vomiting daily and bloody diarhea on Beneful, we figured out the problem by switching to a grain free feed. Not only did the vomiting stop, but his coat and skin have improved. Not to mention, between bathing, he doesn't get that "stinky dog smell".


----------



## Proud Marine Dad (Apr 1, 2009)

DOMN8R said:


> *Its not about saving money. I have plenty to spend on them, enough to have them health tested.
> Again, its not about money, I am seeing better results with what they are currently on.*


Go for it then. Why they would do better on that food is beyond me. As I said before, I know people that eat fast food all the time that are seemingly healthy as well but we all know it is not very good for them in the long run.


----------



## DOMN8R (Jul 18, 2009)

*You still are avoiding my previous question...*


----------



## 9361 (Jun 25, 2009)

Well the education is out there. But if Domn8r thinks that is the best food for his dogs then, well he knows his dogs better than we do.


----------



## DOMN8R (Jul 18, 2009)

Shes Got Heart said:


> Well the education is out there. But if Domn8r thinks that is the best food for his dogs then, well he knows his dogs better than we do.


 *She.

I have been raising dogs for a little over 20 years. I know more about dog food than most would think. I know from experience that alot of the higher priced food are way over rated. I choose what works better for my dogs by going by the physical results that i get. Thats how I rank the quality of a dog food.... by the results that it gives. What better way is there???*


----------



## 9361 (Jun 25, 2009)

Well I know taste of the wild has worked best for my dog. And it runs less than 30 dollars for 15lbs and lasts both my puppy and adult for nearly a month! We bought it 2 weeks ago and we still have half left.


----------



## Proud Marine Dad (Apr 1, 2009)

DOMN8R said:


> *You still are avoiding my previous question...*


I never said what you are feeding is bad for them, I was saying that it could be better and in my opinion those tests don't prove a thing. Tests like that do not tell you what is happening at the cellular level or how the food effects rouge cells that could develop into cancer or a multitude of other things. I could take tests like that myself and pass with flying colors but I wouldn't say my diet is near as good for me or as healthy as an athlete who would pass the same tests and could even possibly score lower in many aspects. 
I believe genetics are the determining factor but diet plays a key role and I feel if you are going to invest so much time and money into an animal then you can at least feed it the best food you can afford.


----------



## Proud Marine Dad (Apr 1, 2009)

DOMN8R said:


> * What better way is there???*


Well for one you could consider nutritional science but since you seem to think what you are feeding is all they need then go for it. They are not my dogs and I can only give you my opinion.


----------



## 9361 (Jun 25, 2009)

I had some dogs live to be 14 to 15 years old on Ol Roy and Purina Dog chow.


----------



## Proud Marine Dad (Apr 1, 2009)

Shes Got Heart said:


> I had some dogs live to be 14 to 15 years old on Ol Roy and Purina Dog chow.


Then why feed Taste of the Wild? 

The point is that some dogs as well as people can and do live long lives eating badly, but some on the other hand live very short lives or become very ill because of their bad diet. Why take that risk with your dog? That is my opinion.


----------



## BullyForUs (Jul 18, 2009)

We feed Toby Purina Pro Plan Salmon Sensitive Skin & Stomach Formula exclusively.

And he is just GORGEOUS on it.

Plus, no farts, only poops 2-3 times a day, they aren't huge, decently firm, not overtly stinky, not a lot of eye boogers, no vomiting, and a hell of a gorgeous coat that has never blown out and looks glossy without us doing anything to it.


----------



## Sampsons Dad (Jul 4, 2008)

Purina foods for many years....never any problems.


----------



## BullyForUs (Jul 18, 2009)

I will add too, that during the recall our food was never one of the recalled ones.


----------



## Schmitty (Jul 20, 2009)

My 5 month old had really bad skin problems and i had her on purina one and about a month ago i switched to TOTW Pacific Stream and i have noticed a huge change her skin problems have pretty much vanished and she also eats less a 15lb bag for around $30 but it last me almost three weeks and my roommate swears by it for her to great dane puppies. It is a little speny but it is well worth the money for a healthy puppy


----------



## Proud Marine Dad (Apr 1, 2009)

DOMN8R said:


> *We recently switch to Purina One, made with Salmon and we are extremelt pleased with the improvement. *
> 
> Ingredients: *Salmon (natural source of glucosamine), brewers rice, pearled barley, oat meal, corn gluten meal, animal fat preserved with mixed-tocopherols (form of Vitamin E), fish meal (natural source of glucosamine), salmon meal (source of salmon oil), animal digest, calcium phosphate, salt, potassium chloride, calcium carbonate, Vitamin E supplement, choline chloride, L-Lysine monohydrochloride, zinc sulfate, ferrous sulfate, manganese sulfate, niacin, Vitamin A supplement, calcium pantothenate, thiamine mononitrate, copper sulfate, riboflavin supplement, Vitamin B-12 supplement, pyridoxine hydrochloride, garlic oil, folic acid, Vitamin D-3 supplement, calcium iodate, biotin, menadione sodium bisulfite complex (source of Vitamin K activity), sodium selenite. *


Here's the review on that food. I find this part disturbing:



> We note that the manufacturer does not claim to use ethoxyquin-free sources (ethoxyquin is a chemical preservative commonly added to fish destined for meal, and is believed to be carcinogenic).


http://www.dogfoodanalysis.com/dog_food_reviews/showproduct.php?product=260&cat=all


----------



## Proud Marine Dad (Apr 1, 2009)

BullyForUs said:


> We feed Toby Purina Pro Plan Salmon Sensitive Skin & Stomach Formula exclusively.
> 
> And he is just GORGEOUS on it.
> 
> Plus, no farts, only poops 2-3 times a day, they aren't huge, decently firm, not overtly stinky, not a lot of eye boogers, no vomiting, and a hell of a gorgeous coat that has never blown out and looks glossy without us doing anything to it.


That's the same food DomN8R is using. I posted a link to a review of it.


----------



## ashley_danielle20 (Jun 18, 2009)

StaffyDaddy said:


> Look at it this way. Lower quality corn based products....
> 
> Would be like feeding your dogs cap'n crunch and mcnuggets every day...


Hey Id love 2 live off cap'n crunch all dayand mcnuggets arent too bad either!! lol!!! but point taken!


----------



## SEO (Jul 7, 2009)

I use Blue Buffalo Wilderness. It is a high quality dog food with good ingredients, it contains very little grains ( good ones by the way). I works fine for my dog.


----------



## t1dirty (May 21, 2009)

SEO said:


> I use Blue Buffalo Wilderness. It is a high quality dog food with good ingredients, it contains very little grains ( good ones by the way). I works fine for my dog.


same here my vet told me to use purina pro plan but after looking online i found out it was not as good as she said ......but i am learning a lot from this post


----------



## gxkon (Jul 13, 2009)

i want to feed mine timber wolf but im to broke for that jus started totw 40 dollars for a 30 pound bag


----------



## BullyForUs (Jul 18, 2009)

Proud Marine Dad said:


> That's the same food DomN8R is using. I posted a link to a review of it.


Actually it isn't the same food, so as a result, the link you posted wasn't to what I feed Toby.

The link to it on the website you seem to be basing your information/opinion off of would be this link:
*http://www.dogfoodanalysis.com/dog_food_reviews/showproduct.php?product=1401&cat=all*

But yeah, Purina One and Purina Pro Plan are two different foods. 

Proof is in the pudding I say.



















No health or digestive issues, great muscles, coat, and great energy ... low poop ratio ... ::shrug:: So I'd say that it is working for us!


----------



## Proud Marine Dad (Apr 1, 2009)

BullyForUs said:


> Actually it isn't the same food, so as a result, the link you posted wasn't to what I feed Toby.
> 
> The link to it on the website you seem to be basing your information/opinion off of would be this link:
> *Dog Food Reviews - Pro Plan Sensitive Skin and Stomach Formula - Powered by ReviewPost*
> ...


OK, it's 2 stars then instead of one. 
Did you read the review and the warnings?
While it may be working for you I still would not feed it to my dog as it lacks sufficient meat and has grains of low quality.


----------



## BullyForUs (Jul 18, 2009)

Proud Marine Dad said:


> OK, it's 2 stars then instead of one.
> Did you read the review and the warnings?
> While it may be working for you I still would not feed it to my dog as it lacks sufficient meat and has grains of low quality.


I read the ONE review that was given over a year ago and saw no warnings. There was, at the very bottom, a mention that it uses synthetic vitamin K. Did *you* read it?

And I didn't advise *anyone* to feed their dog what I feed mine, all my post did was share what I choose to feed my dog. I am not trying to convert others to thinking the same way I do or having the same opinion, all I did was *share*, lol.

I will tell you again in this thread since you seem bent on merging my posts on different topics into each thread, that I do not agree with your opinion, and I explained why fairly thoroughly in this thread: *Click HERE to read my post.*

Now *this* thread we are in now ... was started by the original poster asking folks to share what they fed their dogs because they were curious.

I shared what we feed Toby and how he did on it.

I was not aware that anyone that posted in this thread would be subjected to a critique on their food based solely off some website that has NO way for any of us to know who is providing those reviews or what their knowledge level or expertise is, if any at all.

I did not ask for a critique on the diet I've chosen. I did not request an opinion, I merely shared what we chose to feed our dog. Yes, you are free to comment and share your opinion, just as I am free to share my opinion of the opinion that you shared. lol!

I am confident in what I feed my dog. It is based off more than some website written by faceless and nameless people whose affiliations, expertise, and industry ties are not clearly known or made public knowledge.

I do not get the sense that you have owned many dogs or owned a dog for very long, though I could be wrong, I've only gotten that impression from the handful of posts that I've read of yours. But I do not feel or think that you have the personal knowledge or experience to qualify as being the "nutrition police", especially if it's just based off a website. How much of your nutrition knowledge is based in real life and not what you found via the internet?

I'm cool with the fact that you feel the food I choose to feed my dog is a poor quality - but I don't think you actually have the expertise to really say that first hand and are just basing it off that website. I will continue to agree to disagree with you but I will also call you on your references for your opinion.

This isn't about me being unwilling to listen or learn, but I won't believe a website blindly that is written by god knows who and gods knows what is influencing their reviews they give. Sorry, but I am not a sheep.

I also think that you are hijacking this thread to try to promote your POV and get others to convert to what you feel a good diet is, and I think that isn't very cool.

You could always start a "let me critique what you are feeding your dog using this website" thread, and then at least folks will know what to expect when they post to it, just a suggestion.


----------



## Sadie's Dad (Jul 9, 2009)

BullyForUs said:


> Proof is in the pudding I say.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I love pudding and I have a lot proof of that LOL


----------



## Proud Marine Dad (Apr 1, 2009)

BullyForUs said:


> How much of your nutrition knowledge is based in real life and not what you found via the internet?


My knowledge stems from what I know about nutrition from studying it in the past and present. I am basing my opinion on the ingredients listed by the manufacturer, not what the reviewer says at that link as I do not always agree with where they put some foods and I commented on that a while back. 
While you disagree with me and you are free to do so, there is a reason that companies like Innova and others like it came into existance.

My apologies for "hijacking" this thread and for being the "nutrition police" as you call it, this is just something I feel strongly about as do many others on here who post that they use foods that are 5 and 6 star rated. I am not alone although I apparently am the only one being overly vocal.


----------



## BmoreTrue (Jun 19, 2009)

at the very least dogfoodanalysis.com is a good source to read the ingredients list. There are usually a few good indicators from a good food to a bad food (low or no grain, named meat in meal form/ byproducts and lots of cheap grain etc.). The reviews seem pretty objective too. my dog growing up lived to be 17 on store brand "moist n meaty" and when i got Max he was being fed ol roy dry and canned food EWWWWW! I've had to do lots of research on dog food because Max has such an effed up stomach. We've been through Natures Variety Instinct, Canidae, Dogswell, Hills (aka ground peanut shells), EVO and now we're doing Wellness CORE (all "5 and 6 star" foods except the hills) . So far the wellness has been the best. Hardly any farts and one good firm poop a day. He also likes it (he's very picky about kibble). anyways im done rambling.


----------



## BullyForUs (Jul 18, 2009)

Proud Marine Dad said:


> My knowledge stems from what I know about nutrition from studying it in the past and present.


Which means just nothing to me. No offense, but how could it? You are just a faceless person on some dog forum to me as I do not know you from Adam at this point. Don;t mean to sound harsh, just being blunt and calling it as it truly is.



Proud Marine Dad said:


> I am basing my opinion on the ingredients listed by the manufacturer, not what the reviewer says at that link as I do not always agree with where they put some foods and I commented on that a while back.


That's nice. But when I compare what I know of YOUR knowledge of the ingredients to people that I know personally who have gone to school for many years to understand those ingredients and how they work to fuel the canine body, and their opinions differ from yours, well ... I'm not going to really feel that you know more than they do or that your opinion holds more facts or holds more weight. Sorry but that is just the truth.



Proud Marine Dad said:


> While you disagree with me and you are free to do so, there is a reason that companies like Innova and others like it came into existance.


Yeah, it's called niche marketing. Coming out with a product that is allegedly superior while smearing those products that came before you or are competing with you for the almighty dollar is the American capitalist way. LOL.

Well, you might be drinking their Kool-aid that they came out with the food because they had a "noble mission" but I do not. I think that they saw a ripe marketing ready for the picking and made a very wise marketing decision. And yes, I think they cooked up a very warm and fuzzy feel good mission statement because HEY - that *is* their entire marketing niche ... "choose OUR food and feel that you are feeding YOUR dog healthier and better food - because after all you LOVE your pet and to do anything else would be not to give them the ultimate best care".

*Every* gourmet / health food thing is saying the same exact thing - they all saw a gold mine and hopped on the "better food than theirs" bandwagon.



Proud Marine Dad said:


> My apologies for "hijacking" this thread and for being the "nutrition police" as you call it, this is just something I feel strongly about as do many others on here who post that they use foods that are 5 and 6 star rated. I am not alone although I apparently am the only one being overly vocal.


I've heard the same diatribe about the diet I feed Toby on MANY forums. :shrug: Interestingly enough .. all the experienced dog owners, trainers, and handlers that I've spoken to say push come to shove, it's NOT a horrid food. The folks that seem to yell the loudest are those feeding raw or that have fully bought into the all processed foods are poisonous mindset, and only the most expensive and gourmet food can be nutritional viable and every reference they provide usually has no scientific basis and every canine nutritionist I speak to says it's a fine food, so hey, there you go.

Having a passion is fine, but shoving your opinions down other people's throat in discussion threads that aren't even ABOUT that topic - especially when it is not asked for, isn't really cool IMO and it is considered bad manners in most online forums and communities.

I feel JUST as strongly as you do that my diet is NOT a poor quality one and it is being backed by those in the veterinary field that I have asked, so yeah - I'm not going to accept being told that it's a bad thing to feed without speaking my side, know what I mean? lol. Because check it out, I am JUST as vocal as you are evidently, LOL.  In general, if you direct something at me or engage with me in a discussion you can usually figure that I will respond, unless it is pointless melodramatic bs or name-calling type of stuff.

The only references you have provided that you use to back your opinion is stating that you are using your own knowledge (which could be questionable) and a site with absolutely no scientific background or association, no credentials or expertise listed, no references listed, there is no clear indication if their reviews are based in science at all - there is NO way for anyone to tell if they have been paid to spin certain brands and food into a better light then others and they are using that site to generate money to some degree, which for me, casts an unfavorable light on it.

So while maybe it is good enough for you, it just is simply NOT good enough for me, and I am just as happy to say so if you are going to give me an unasked for critique on my choices.

Now please note, that I am posting in a purely objective manner, and there is no emotion in my replies to you. So if you are reading that into them, please understand that you are creating that scenario. I don't dislike you, I am not angry, nor am I upset in any fashion .... I just don't agree with you on this specific topic, and I didn't agree with how you hijacked the thread to pimp your opinion of everyone's choices of diets.

That's JMO, though.


----------



## BullyForUs (Jul 18, 2009)

And I might mention - I am NOT trying to convert you to my way of thinking. I already know that is pointless, and I do not see that it is my place to try to tell you that what you feed your dog is this or that when you haven't asked for my opinion about what you feed your dog. 

I just personally don't see any point in continuing this line of discussion between you and I and I am happy to agree to disagree, as I stated from the get go.


----------



## StaffyDaddy (Mar 28, 2009)

I think if all you do is challenge someone's views, and post an objection to just about every statement, then you ARE trying to convert someone into your way of thinking. He's not the only one that shares the belief.. How would you go by choosing the right feed? I really want to know


----------



## Proud Marine Dad (Apr 1, 2009)

StaffyDaddy said:


> I think if all you do is challenge someone's views, and post an objection to just about every statement, then you ARE trying to convert someone into your way of thinking. He's not the only one that shares the belief.. How would you go by choosing the right feed? I really want to know


:goodpost: I was wondering when the rest of you who feel the low quality feeds are not good for our dogs were going to chime in.


----------



## Proud Marine Dad (Apr 1, 2009)

BullyForUs said:


> That's nice. But when I compare what I know of YOUR knowledge of the ingredients to people that I know personally who have gone to school for many years to understand those ingredients and how they work to fuel the canine body, and their opinions differ from yours, well ... I'm not going to really feel that you know more than they do or that your opinion holds more facts or holds more weight. Sorry but that is just the truth.


Well let's see their article posted in a well respected journal then? 
If they are not published then theirs is nothing more than an opinion as is mine!



> Yeah, it's called niche marketing. Coming out with a product that is allegedly superior while smearing those products that came before you or are competing with you for the almighty dollar is the American capitalist way. LOL.
> 
> Well, you might be drinking their Kool-aid that they came out with the food because they had a "noble mission" but I do not. I think that they saw a ripe marketing ready for the picking and made a very wise marketing decision. And yes, I think they cooked up a very warm and fuzzy feel good mission statement because HEY - that *is* their entire marketing niche ... "choose OUR food and feel that you are feeding YOUR dog healthier and better food - because after all you LOVE your pet and to do anything else would be not to give them the ultimate best care".
> 
> *Every* gourmet / health food thing is saying the same exact thing - they all saw a gold mine and hopped on the "better food than theirs" bandwagon.


That is your opinion and you obviously have nothing to back your conspiracy theory post. You sound like another one of those people that think the whole world is out to get them.



> I've heard the same diatribe about the diet I feed Toby on MANY forums. :shrug: Interestingly enough .. all the experienced dog owners, trainers, and handlers that I've spoken to say push come to shove, it's NOT a horrid food.


Nobody said it was a "horrid food" I only said it was low quality so read what I said and don't make red herring arguments.


----------



## BullyForUs (Jul 18, 2009)

StaffyDaddy said:


> I think if all you do is challenge someone's views, and post an objection to just about every statement, then you ARE trying to convert someone into your way of thinking. He's not the only one that shares the belief.. How would you go by choosing the right feed? I really want to know


I'm confused by your question, as I am not sure if you were directing this at me or not.

If directed at me, I will answer.

I didn't challenge anyone's views, I merely shared what I fed my dog, as asked by the original poster.

I haven't posted an objection to every statement, I have ONLY responded to posts directed specifically at me, as best as I can tell, in a polite and civil manner.

I also shared why I was happy with the diet I feed and why I feel confident it is a good quality diet, and why I disagree that it was a poor quality diet when it was stated that is was, and the steps I took to assure myself it was a good food to feed.

Whether or not anyone agrees with me isn't something I care about, I merely replied to posts directed at me. Had no one responded to my posts, I likely would not have posted again, as there wouldn't be a need since I said everything I intended to say in the first place in my initial post. LOL.


----------



## BellaMia (Jul 24, 2009)

i totally agree...My pup loves the bison!! TOTW all the way!


----------



## gxkon (Jul 13, 2009)

i jus started my dog totw wit bison switched from purina one now her poo isnt hard kind of mushy guess she still got to get used to it


----------

